# IR Only and IR + Visible Light Cameras



## DonRicklin (Oct 25, 2007)

If you are into IR (Infared) Camera shooting or not and haven't seen this site check it out! LDP LLC. They have Dedicated Cameras and CamCorders for both. As well as Filters and other stuff.

Craig Tanner of Radiant Vista talks about them and an image with a Cannon 5D Dedicated IR-DSLR on today's October 25th, 2''7 Daily Critique.

Check_it_out!

:cheesy::shock::cheesy:

Don


----------



## GeoKost (Oct 27, 2007)

*Back Yard / Front Yard IR.*

Taken with a Nikon D1'' and with Hoya R72 Filter. PP'd with CS2.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice!

Haven't done any, yet, myself. I am sure I will eventually.

Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 27, 2007)

That looks really nice.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow, great shots George!  I must look into IR more carefully!


----------



## GeoKost (Oct 28, 2007)

DonRicklin said:


> Nice!
> 
> Haven't done any, yet, myself. I am sure I will eventually.
> 
> Don


 
Thanks Don.



Ian Farlow said:


> That looks really nice.


 
Thanks Ian.



Victoria Bampton said:


> Wow, great shots George! I must look into IR more carefully!


 
Thanks Victoria.

Shots were taken in the middle of the day, full sun, hot summer. Makes it look like snow. LOL.


----------

